# I am afraid to register for the Covid-19 Vaccine.



## RichInSpirit (21 May 2021)

Though I am now eligible to register to receive the Covid-19 Vaccine I am afraid to supply the HSE with my name and address, date of birth, PPS number, eir code etc. It is too much personal information in the wrong hands.


----------



## EasilyAmused (21 May 2021)

I registered on Wednesday. The information they required is basic. It didn’t bother me to furnish it.


----------



## Leo (21 May 2021)

RichInSpirit said:


> Though I am now eligible to register to receive the Covid-19 Vaccine I am afraid to supply the HSE with my name and address, date of birth, PPS number, eir code etc. It is too much personal information in the wrong hands.


Now is likely the safest time ever to supply such information to the HSE.

With that level of concern, I presume you never do any shopping online and don't use any social media?


----------



## EmmDee (21 May 2021)

RichInSpirit said:


> Though I am now eligible to register to receive the Covid-19 Vaccine I am afraid to supply the HSE with my name and address, date of birth, PPS number, eir code etc. It is too much personal information in the wrong hands.



The vaccine registration system isn't part of the affected HSE systems. However if you have every had any interaction with the HSE, the data is already gone - that horse has bolted.


----------



## joer (21 May 2021)

This is probably the safest time alright, as Leo said. I say get your vaccine , that is the priority at present.


----------



## peemac (21 May 2021)

Same information any employer has on their systems.

I also have details of staff parents/next of kin, an emergency number and details of any allergies or other medical information that they may wish to provide in case of emergency.

Any their bank details.

The company that does the payroll has pps, name, address, bank details, and date of birth.


I simply cannot see the issue


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (22 May 2021)

peemac said:


> Same information any employer has on their systems.
> 
> I also have details of staff parents/next of kin, an emergency number and details of any allergies or other medical information that they may wish to provide in case of emergency.
> 
> ...


Add in the Internet " profile " created by Google,  Facebook etc and thousands of clicks that a person has made, everyone's personal data is known and used in some way.
I do understand that some people have concerns too and those concerns need to  be addressed.


----------



## Leper (22 May 2021)

I reckon Rich-in-Spirit had his tongue-in-cheek when he opened this thread and good luck to him; nothing like occasional humour. But, if people really have difficulties giving their name and address to the HSE all the government has to do is create another shortage of vaccines. The less they are in supply, the more the demand there will be and nobody will care a whit about volunteering basic information.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 May 2021)

I heard grandkids are being pestered to find out grandads tests results on the darkweb as the gp hasnt gotten back to them and it was a month ago

* this may be a joke


----------



## Prosper (22 May 2021)

RichInSpirit said:


> Though I am now eligible to register to receive the Covid-19 Vaccine I am afraid to supply the HSE with my name and address, date of birth, PPS number, eir code etc. It is too much personal information in the wrong hands.


Go see your Doctor.


----------



## RichInSpirit (21 Jun 2021)

Further update. I haven't registered yet for this vaccine. I looked at the HSE website this morning and it begins with WWW2 instead of WWW.
I immediately reversed back out of it.


----------



## Leo (21 Jun 2021)

RichInSpirit said:


> Further update. I haven't registered yet for this vaccine. I looked at the HSE website this morning and it begins with WWW2 instead of WWW.
> I immediately reversed back out of it.


Just means they're using load balancers, absolutely nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## RichInSpirit (24 Jun 2021)

I registered after on Monday. Haven't heard anything back from them yet.


----------



## peemac (24 Jun 2021)

RichInSpirit said:


> I registered after on Monday. Haven't heard anything back from them yet.


Takes a couple of weeks. They won't give any priority because you are in a cohort that could register for the past few weeks.

As for the jab itself. In and out in 25 min including the 15 min observation time.

2nd Jab 4 weeks later


----------

